# Mamiya / Sekor SX 55mm f/1.8 .... test pic



## BKSPicture (Feb 2, 2013)

B&W is film (AGFA CINEREX X-ray film) Color a Canon 500D.


*Aperture: *
f/1.8 to f/16
6 bladed aperure


*Closest Focus: *
0.45m (1.5ft)


*Weight:*
185g


*Mount:*
M42


*Review, more and hires images can be found on my blog:* [url]http://blog.bkspicture.com/review_Mamiya-Sekor_SX_55mm_f1.8_M42.html[/URL]


----------



## ColRay (Feb 3, 2013)

The X-ray film works well I like the results.
Colin


----------



## BKSPicture (Feb 4, 2013)

ColRay said:


> The X-ray film works well I like the results.
> Colin



Yes I really like it but it's quite pick of the exposure.


----------

